# chuleta (para copiar en un examen)



## tireless

Buenos días:

En español llamamos "chuleta" a un papelito que llevan los estudiantes con las posibles respuestas de un examen, para copiarlas.

¿Cómo se le llama en inglés?

Gracias, un saludo,


----------



## Lillita

I believe it is called _*"cheat sheet"*_. I am not quite sure of it, though. So, let's wait for the natives!


----------



## DarkWein

Yo siempre lo he oído como "cheating sheet" como Lillita dice, aún así esperemos a los nativos!!


----------



## Lillita

Check this link, it might be helpful!  
 http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20174


----------



## AuPhinger

Lillita said:


> I believe it is called _*"cheat sheet"*_. I am not quite sure of it, though. So, let's wait for the natives!


----------



## Dission

Looking back at the thread Lillita has posted, _Rough paper _is the common term used in the UK.


----------



## danielfranco

Also, _*crib(-bing) notes*_.


----------



## kazijistan

En Chile se le conoce como "torpedo"


----------



## εïз JULIET εïз

En Argentina se dice "machete"


_"La secundaria es una selva que mejor se cruza con machetes"_


----------



## zumac

tireless said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> En español llamamos "chuleta" a un papelito que llevan los estudiantes con las posibles respuestas de un examen, para copiarlas.
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama en inglés?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo,


Chuleta is used in Spain.
Acordión is used in México.
In New York, we used to say "gyp sheet"
I think in the UK they say "crib sheet"

Saludos.


----------



## εïз JULIET εïз

zumac I think the correct form is "acordEón"


----------



## cvilla

Yes, it is acordeón.

En Costa Rica le llamamos forro.


----------



## εïз JULIET εïз

Aquí "forro" es una mala palabra...Así le llaman a los preservativos, pero de manera ordinaria. También se le llama así a una persona falsa o que te ha decepcionado.


----------



## zumac

εïз JULIET εïз said:


> zumac I think the correct form is "acordEón"


Thanks, Juliet, you're right.

I make mistakes like that because that's what I hear, like "campion" instead of "campeon."

Saludos.


----------



## chajadan

I definitely grew up referring to these as "cheat sheets" in California.
--charlie


----------



## gypsyanna

tireless said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> En español llamamos "chuleta" a un papelito que llevan los estudiantes con las posibles respuestas de un examen, para copiarlas.
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama en inglés?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo,


 
He visto utilizar la palabra "cribsheet" en la película Butch Cassidy and Sundance kid de Paul Newman y Robert Redford,con el significado de chuleta


----------



## Annalisedye

It's definitely "cheet sheet" in the U.S.


----------



## elpelohipico

chuleta como hoja escondida para copiarse secretamente en los examenes se dice: "crib sheet". Saludos a todos.


----------



## calamario

"comprimido" en Perú.


----------



## duvija

Ferrocarril, en Uruguay.


----------



## Thank you

DEFINITELY "cheat sheet" on the East Coast...New England area.  I'm actually learning these variations now.  Cool!


----------



## aurilla

Lillita said:


> I believe it is called _*"cheat sheet"*_. I am not quite sure of it, though. So, let's wait for the natives!


 

I agree.


----------



## aurilla

zumac said:


> Chuleta is used in Spain.
> Acordión is used in México.
> In New York, we used to say "gyp sheet"
> I think in the UK they say "crib sheet"
> 
> Saludos.


 
I believe it's "gip sheet"


----------



## aurilla

εïз JULIET εïз said:


> Aquí "forro" es una mala palabra...Así le llaman a los preservativos, pero de manera ordinaria. También se le llama así a una persona falsa o que te ha decepcionado.


 
En Puerto Rico también. Es slang para "escroto".


----------



## Salab

It's "cheat sheet" on the West Coast of Canada too


----------



## Arrius

We English say simply *a crib*. I've never heard of _crib sheet_ or _cheat sheet_.


----------



## ensoie

"Chit" por aca


----------



## correogsk

Cierto, en México (al menos en la ciudad de México, D.F.) es _acordeón_.
Saludos.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Australia = Cheat Sheet


----------



## María Valencia

Pastel en Colombia


----------



## Orlando Baiardo

tireless said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> En español llamamos "chuleta" a un papelito que llevan los estudiantes con las posibles respuestas de un examen, para copiarlas.
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama en inglés?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo,



'Pony' and 'crib' are also used for this.


----------



## baezm

Y si la "chuleta" no es para esconderla, sino para usarla abiertamente, ¿cómo se diría en inglés?

Por ejemplo, "Jose, toma esta chuleta", (le entregamos un papel), "para que puedas usar el aparato de aire acondicionado sin tener que mirar el manual"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Ferrocarril, en Uruguay.


Trencito. Siempre exagerando, estimada... No sé cuándo ni por qué, pero el nombre se fue volviendo más "modesto".
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Trencito. Siempre exagerando, estimada... No sé cuándo ni por qué, pero el nombre se fue volviendo más "modesto".
> Saludos



Puede ser.
Pero eran _ferrocarriles_ el milenio pasado.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, sí, me consta. Yo usaba y abusaba de los ferrocarriles. Eso de los trencitos vino después. Y ahora se abre camino el término de la vecina orilla: machete. Pérdida de identidad, que le dicen.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, pero hay que tener en cuenta que a ellos también les pasa. 
Antes había tiroteos y ahora hay balaceras.
Los chicos hacían los deberes y ahora hacen la tarea.


----------

